# My cat is 67 days pregnant!



## Ange69 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to this but in a bit of a tizzy, my cat is 67 days pregnant.

Everything i've read says to expect kittens between 58 and 65 days, she passed her mucus plug yesterday and her teats have filled but still no sign of kittens.

Am i panicking unnecessarily?

Thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

65 to 70 days is more normal for cats so need to panic yet.


----------



## Ange69 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Was she accidenatlly bred or are you a breeder?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No need to panic yet, they will probably arrive before long.

Liz


----------



## Ange69 (Aug 28, 2011)

My cat, Mouse, went into labour this afternoon but couldn't pass her babies, she's in very good hands at the moment having a C-section at the Veterinary Hospital.

Worried sick, waiting to hear


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear  Poor Mouse. I do hope that everything goes well for her


----------



## Ange69 (Aug 28, 2011)

The vet has just called, Mouse is ok and has come through surgery well.

She was carrying 6 kittens, sadly 2 didn't make it and the other 4 are still suffering from the effects of the anaesthetic, will know more later.

Fingers crossed for strong babies!


----------



## Ange69 (Aug 28, 2011)

vet has called again, all have the babies have passed away now.

Mouse is still doing well.

Very sad


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

How old is Mouse? How did she manage to get pregnant?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ange69 said:


> vet has called again, all have the babies have passed away now.
> 
> Mouse is still doing well.
> 
> Very sad


Sorry to hear this 
RIP tiny ones


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O gosh I am sorry. Normally kittens recover quite well after being very very groggy for several hours.

Liz


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry about the loss of the babies.

The truth is that all this could have been avoided if you had your cat spayed


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry for the loss and wish Mouse a speedy recovery. Please do not let your cat get pregnant again. Get her spayed please.


----------



## Ange69 (Aug 28, 2011)

I opted to have Mouse spayed at the same time as the kittens were delivered. She is recovering at home now and getting loads of TLC. 

For the supportive comments I have received, sincerest thanks. 
For the other comments...don't berate, belittle or kick a person when they're down, it's really not nice and it doesn't show your best side.


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Ange69 said:


> ...don't berate, belittle or kick a person when they're down, it's really not nice and it doesn't show your best side.


I do not see any such comments.

Just another case of someone who can't handle the TRUTH........


----------



## cuteragdolls (May 13, 2012)

My Molly was 67 days pregnant and luckily passed 3 health HUGE boys perfectly within 3 hours. I would only be concerned about unproductive straining or dark discharge but maybe worth calling the vet to see what they say! Good Luck!


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

Ange69 said:


> vet has called again, all have the babies have passed away now.
> 
> Mouse is still doing well.
> 
> Very sad


so sorry to hear about kittens but glad Mouse is ok.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Aww so sorry for your loss, glad mouse is doing ok, don't take comments to heart,


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so sorry to read about the kittens. It is really sad but at least they didn't suffer.

I hope Mouse recovers well. Sounds like she will be getting loads of love and attention.

x


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read about the loss of the kittens.  RIP little ones.

I wish Mouse a speedy recovery.


----------

